# Yesterday's Music I: Non-Classical



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't have time to post last night, so I'll catch up a bit.

I continued my self-education in classic rock with the Rolling Stones, _Let it Bleed_.










I knew "You Can't Always Get What You Want" from the radio, but I think the rest of the songs were new to me.

I admit my prejudices: I did not expect this album to be so good. What impressed me the most is how well they did a variety of styles, from raw blues to bluegrass. I hadn't realized the Stones had such a range.

I'll very happily give this three or four more listens, and then try another Stones album.

From there it was on the the Velvet Underground and Nico.










Just plain didn't get a lot of this, tell you the truth. I knew a few Lou Reed songs, and I appreciated the humor of "Femme Fatale." I'm not sure whether "Heroin" was supposed to be ironic or what.

I'll have to give this another listen in the coming weeks.

And then, Santana's Caravanserai.










I think this was the fourth, maybe the fifth time I've listened to this album, and slowly it grows on me. As a fan of John McLaughlin, I expected to enjoy it more than I actually do. I need to get another Santana album.

I ended the day with B. B. King's _One Kind Favor_.










This is a novelty album for fans of B. B. King, with lots of cameo appearances from other musicians. The musicianship is excellent, this is very slick, highly polished blues.


----------

